# Mastercraft snowblower



## leeeskor (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a mastercraft snowblower that keeps breaking the shear pins on the drive. Why does this happen?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have any gravel in your drive way? 

What model is it?

BG


----------



## leeeskor (Nov 22, 2010)

The model no. is 310685515. Yes we have a gravel driveway.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

In all reality snow blower should not be used on a gravel driveway.

What is happening, gravel is getting caught in the auger, breaking your shear pins.

If you insist on using it, make sure that the front is set up as high as will go.
Meaning you will never be able to remove all the snow.

What ever you do, DON'T replace the shear pins with something like a steel bolt.

BG


----------



## leeeskor (Nov 22, 2010)

The shear pin on the drive, not the auger, keep breaking. Is the cause the same?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am not sure when you say on the drive? Are you talking about power to the drive wheels i.e. self propelled.

I am not finding any pictures/parts manual on it. Most likely made by MTD for Canada.

Can you take pictures of it and the place the pin is braking ?

BG


----------

